# ..:: All new Blog: Mersad Donko Photography ::..



## Mersad (Nov 24, 2008)

*Hi everyone!*







Even though it has been in my signature for a while i wanted to point out that i have created a blog for my photos. There you will find some _additional content and "outtakes"_ that i am not posting here because it would be too much.

So if you have time and the will, please visit it and leave a comment or two. I hope you will like it.

Here is the link: *http://mersad-photography.blogspot.com/


*


----------



## pugnacious33 (Nov 24, 2008)

Your blog looks really good Mersad. Really though, it is your great photos that make it great. 

I used to post on a blogspot blog, but really got annoyed with its limitations.........mainly the fact that everything is posted in chronological order, making it all but impossible to create themes and clean things up, especially after you get a large amout of stuff on the site. Also, with the blog, I felt compelled to keep posting things just to keep it fresh, and found that I was posting and keeping pictures that were not my best. I found that it became a bad habit.

I recommend you look into zenfolio. Check out my site for an example. For only 20 dollars a year, you really can't beat the deal.


----------



## Mersad (Nov 25, 2008)

I get what you are saying. But for now the blog will have to do. I am actually planing on creating my own website. I just have to figure everything out.


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,

Looks good. I tried to leave a comment but I couldn't remember my Wordpress login.. I'll dig it out and get a comment or two up soon.

Kev.


----------



## Mersad (Nov 25, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks good. I tried to leave a comment but I couldn't remember my Wordpress login.. I'll dig it out and get a comment or two up soon.
> 
> Kev.


Thanks. Looking forward to your opinion.


----------

